# Using [anchor] and [jump] to make better HOWTO's



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 17, 2011)

The [jump] and  :e), I can't recall ever seeing someone else use them.

So let me make a little HOWTO about HOWTO write better HOWTO's.

Let me just start off with an example:



> _Table of contents_
> [jump=Chapter 1]Chapter 1[/jump] - Heisenberg compensator
> [jump=Chapter 2]Chapter 2[/jump] - Warp core manifold
> 
> ...



For a larger example, you can look at http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=10 (The tags on daemonforums and FreeBSD Forums are largely the same).

I don't think a lot of explanation is required at this point ... ">


----------



## chip64c (Mar 21, 2011)

A suggestion...show-and-hide info...for instance, one clicks on the link to get some help there, then clicks on it again to hide the help.   Or even...I don't know how well this goes over...use a script that, focus-specific, allows for auto-collapse of helps to avoid clutter


----------



## carlton_draught (Mar 21, 2011)

Timely you have brought this stuff up. I'm about to wade into completing a multiple chapter HOWTO. I will probably use those things you listed. Do you have any thoughts on how to spread the chapters across posts? For example, I was thinking of making each chapter a separate post. Is there a way to prevent other people from commenting on your HOWTO until you are finished? Having comments strewn in between the HOWTO would suck. I guess I'll just put "PLEASE DON'T POST YET!" in there.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 22, 2011)

An 


			Is there a way to prevent other people from commenting on your HOWTO until you are finished?
		
Click to expand...


Prepare your posts, and then post then in quick succession ... Should someone post inbetween, report the post and one of the admins will move it down.">


----------

